# New Gear For The 08/09 Season



## hardline (Jul 12, 2008)

i figured that we need a thread to disscuss the new gear we are all buying.

a new burton 162 T6 for every day riding

a forum 161 ROOST for powder

i have my eye on a prior All Terrain Vehicle for highspeed cruising just trying to decided on what size 161 or 167

got a new pack it is made by sims but is built better than any pack i have ever had its a great touring pack.

my sabath boots are in great shape for the amount of days i put on them. i dont like the new ones so i may just call burton and see if they will sell me new liners.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2008)

*now that you bring the subject up........*

New liners for my Garmont Endos(Dynafit Zzero ThermoFit Highs)...;-) some name for a liner..
Pants(ski;-))...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

I've skied in my Krypton Storms for 2 years, (100ish days) and though they're holding up well, I'm guessing that I'll be getting a new Krypton some time this year.

Also looking to add some Goode Poles.

In the Quiver change in 07-08 thread I posted my intent to add the F17 to my quiver.  Since that thread, I've sold my Blizzard EOS and am thinking about Adding the Hart Beat to my Quiver in the Mid Fat range, for my front side carver.  Will keep the Bro and Bluehouse.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm all set in terms of needs for hard and soft goods. In terms of wants, I am on the lookout a all clear google, my current is showing wear. Always on the look out on a good deal, maybe another mogul ski for the collection. 

Wife and kid are out on a Europe vacation..... good time to bring something home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2008)

As much as I'd like a set of race stock skis....probably wait a year as I added two new pairs of skis to the quiver last season

Still looking to add:

Krypton Pros
Pants
Gloves


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

A fatter ski for pow. I almost jumped on those K2 Outlaws someone posted on here a few weeks ago, but wanna do some more homework.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As much as I'd like a set of race stock skis....probably wait a year as I added two new pairs of skis to the quiver last season
> 
> Still looking to add:
> 
> ...



I'm assuming that my 155 Blizzard Mag SL's are too short for you but if they aren't, and you're interested, pm me. 
You can see my review of them on Epic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm assuming that my 155 Blizzard Mag SL's are too short for you but if they aren't, and you're interested, pm me.
> You can see my review of them on Epic.



nice play :lol:


...no thinking more in the 175-180 range in a GS ski.  I don't think I'd want the newer 27m minimum, the more recent years 22m radius is more what I'm thinking about......but alas only thinking at this time.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 13, 2008)

I just picked up a new ski jacket and pants. Im a big fan of DNA gear so theyre both from that company. 

New DNA Moe Jacket and DNA Louie Louie pants. 20000ml or whatever denomination for both. Loved my first moe Jacket, and I had some cheapo Burton pants last season. I figure Id step it up this season in the pants department. 

Still need to pick up a new pair or Kinko gloves. Those puppies with snoseal are bar-none the best ski glove out there. Also need a pair of low/flat light goggles and another hat or two.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> i figured that we need a thread to disscuss the new gear we are all buying.
> 
> a new burton 162 T6 for every day riding
> 
> ...



Get the 167, you wont be dissapointed with longer length once you make the jump and get used to it. Its pretty addicting.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Get the 167, you wont be dissapointed with longer length once you make the jump and get used to it. Its pretty addicting.



thats what i was thinking. when i was a young man and used to race SG my board was a 162 and i was pretty small. i still feel alot of the boards now a days have way to much side cut sure it makes easy to turn but when you get into the 40 to 50 mph range its way to much sidecut. which is why i was thinking of working with the guys at prior to come up with a board that is stable it large carve at high speeds. not you everyday board, but superfun for morrning crusing.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I'm all set in terms of needs for hard and soft goods. In terms of wants, I am on the lookout a all clear google, my current is showing wear. Always on the look out on a good deal, maybe another mogul ski for the collection.
> 
> Wife and kid are out on a Europe vacation..... good time to bring something home.



just order a new lens from prolens.com. i just ordered the high yellow for my wisdoms. still don't know if i want to keep them they are a little small for my fat face.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> just order a new lens from prolens.com. i just ordered the high yellow for my wisdoms. still don't know if i want to keep them they are a little small for my fat face.



How are they on flat light?


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

jack97 said:


> How are they on flat light?



they bump up the contrast. they are the best i have used but the key to flat light is just knowing the terrain. flat light doesn't really bother me that much anymore because i am so used to riding from 5pm to 10pm. i have found everbodys eye is a bit different so the only thing you can do is try new ones till you find the right one. which is why i now a have goglle quiver. but the hi yellow works pretty good for me.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm pretty much set for 08/09.  Got new skis and poles last summer and new boots near the end of the 06/07 season.  I might buy a new pair of pants and gloves but no major purchases.  This next season should be much less expensive than the last one.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> they bump up the contrast. they are the best i have used but the key to flat light is just knowing the terrain. flat light doesn't really bother me that much anymore because i am so used to riding from 5pm to 10pm. i have found everbodys eye is a bit different so the only thing you can do is try new ones till you find the right one. which is why i now a have goglle quiver. but the hi yellow works pretty good for me.



Spend all of my time in the bumps, Sunapee is bad with flat light. Seems the clear goggle works best for me.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Spend all of my time in the bumps, Sunapee is bad with flat light. Seems the clear goggle works best for me.



i think the hi yellow would deff help with the deffinition/contrast of bumps. you should try to borrow someones. if i was in your area i would lend you them for a day so you could try.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 14, 2008)

*....Overnight Shipping!*



jack97 said:


> .......Wife and kid are out on a Europe vacation..... good time to bring something home.


I think that's probably the most popular reason they came up with Overnight Shipping jack97!.. :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Jul 14, 2008)

I will need some warmer clothes if I am to be standing around a demo tent.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 15, 2008)

bigbog said:


> I think that's probably the most popular reason they came up with Overnight Shipping jack97!.. :lol:



Wife finds out there's he!! to pay.... might be worth it though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm searching for fat skis to buy today on the net..something in the $200-300 price range..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Wife finds out there's he!! to pay.... might be worth it though.


Maybe while you're ordering, you can buy a "pair".


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm searching for fat skis to buy today on the net..something in the $200-300 price range..


How Fat?
I may have something for you, if you're looking for 100's ish under foot, 193 length. Used, but not abused.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How Fat?
> I may have something for you, if you're looking for 100's ish under foot, 193 length. Used, but not abused.



PM me details..


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm searching for fat skis to buy today on the net..something in the $200-300 price range..



You ride a Scratch for your primary ski, right? Maybe this:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/ROS0227/Rossignol-Scratch-Brigade-Alpine-Ski.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> You ride a Scratch for your primary ski, right? Maybe this:
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/store/ROS0227/Rossignol-Scratch-Brigade-Alpine-Ski.html



Thanks..it's more than I want to spend..if they had it in the 185 I'd consider it..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

FYI - Backcountryoutlet.com has a 50% off sale until the end of the month, just got word via email.

within 5 minutes, I purchased a pair of Dalbello Krypton Pros for $375, down from $413.  

PSYCHED!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI - Backcountryoutlet.com has a 50% off sale until the end of the month, just got word via email.
> 
> within 5 minutes, I purchased a pair of Dalbello Krypton Pros for $375, down from $413.
> 
> PSYCHED!!!


----------



## jack97 (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI - Backcountryoutlet.com has a 50% off sale until the end of the month, just got word via email.
> 
> within 5 minutes, I purchased a pair of Dalbello Krypton Pros for $375, down from $413.
> 
> PSYCHED!!!



:beer:  Thats a good deal... way to go!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya I'm pretty pumped.......nothing like waiting for new goodies on the UPS truck whem its 85 degrees out :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Ya I'm pretty pumped.......nothing like waiting for new goodies on the UPS truck whem its 85 degrees out :lol:




So which one are you more excited about.... the engagement or the Kryptons? If it was me answering, I would take the 5th.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI - Backcountryoutlet.com has a 50% off sale until the end of the month, just got word via email.
> 
> within 5 minutes, I purchased a pair of Dalbello Krypton Pros for $375, down from $413.
> 
> PSYCHED!!!



Right on!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I just bought a pair of Nordica Blowers from www.tramdock.com for $324 including free shipping.  They are a 193 and will be awesome for the Rockys and the occasional East Coast poe day..and Deep Crud.  For a ski with 110mm underfoot they have a decent sidecut with a 25m turning radius..so perfect for huge GS Poe turns..anyway now I just  have to wait 4 months to try them..

I'm excited to ski these things in deep choppy crud as well..

http://www.tramdock.com/tramdock/NOR0044/Nordica-Blower-Alpine-Ski.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just bought a pair of Nordica Blowers from www.tramdock.com for $324 including free shipping.  They are a 193 and will be awesome for the Rockys and the occasional East Coast poe day..and Deep Crud.  For a ski with 110mm underfoot they have a decent sidecut with a 25m turning radius..so perfect for huge GS Poe turns..anyway now I just  have to wait 4 months to try them..
> 
> I'm excited to ski these things in deep choppy crud as well..
> 
> http://www.tramdock.com/tramdock/NOR0044/Nordica-Blower-Alpine-Ski.html



nice

I wonder what the benefit is of having two websites.  tramdock and backcountry are the exact same stores.  Looks like you gotta nice deal.  193's are BIG these days, but will probably treat you great in what you're looking to ski them in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> nice
> 
> I wonder what the benefit is of having two websites.  tramdock and backcountry are the exact same stores.  Looks like you gotta nice deal.  193's are BIG these days, but will probably treat you great in what you're looking to ski them in.



I thought about the 185 but on my 182 Rossi Scratch BCs..I wish I was on longer skis most of the time for steezier speed.  I feel more stable on a longer ski...My Atomic LT11s are a 170 and they are redonkulously short but serve a different purpose..O.K. time to find an ice coast carver..less than 75mm underfoot...wow life was alot simpler when I had a pair of 195 Pre M-5As...LMBFAO..


----------



## hardline (Jul 22, 2008)

i was just about (enter my CC info) to pick up this fly jacket and pants from 686 in all white and remembered that would not help with the mid woods collision that i had last winter. i really like the colors tan and white.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just bought a pair of Nordica Blowers from www.tramdock.com for $324 including free shipping.  They are a 193 and will be awesome for the Rockys and the occasional East Coast poe day..and Deep Crud.  For a ski with 110mm underfoot they have a decent sidecut with a 25m turning radius..so perfect for huge GS Poe turns..anyway now I just  have to wait 4 months to try them..
> 
> I'm excited to ski these things in deep choppy crud as well..
> 
> http://www.tramdock.com/tramdock/NOR0044/Nordica-Blower-Alpine-Ski.html



holy water skis batman - can't wait to see you take those down the marquis shot at blue!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> holy water skis batman - can't wait to see you take those down the marquis shot at blue!



They are here..yeah they are big skis...turning radius is actually 29m...but I don't turn much...but they are going to rock in Jackson Hole...and out west..they are going to suck in the bumps..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They are here..yeah they are big skis...turning radius is actually 29m...but I don't turn much...but they are going to rock in Jackson Hole...and out west..they are going to suck in the bumps..



time for you to start lifting weights and packing on the lbs...I've skied the blowers, they're BURLY


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 23, 2008)

Timmy and his parents got me a pair of cabrawlers for my bday. I'm not sure how much use I'm going to be able to put them to though...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> time for you to start lifting weights and packing on the lbs...I've skied the blowers, they're BURLY




LOL...I'm trying to lose weight...lol..I'm 210 pounds..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...I'm trying to lose weight...lol..I'm 210 pounds..


Haha...me too, all 210 lbs helped out on the blowers...as long as you're 190 or heavier its a good ride.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Haha...me too, all 210 lbs helped out on the blowers...as long as you're 190 or heavier its a good ride.



Steezy..I don't think I'll ever be below 190..I'm definitely trying them out the first day of the season on the manmade mank for shits and giggles..


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 30, 2008)

Every year I buy something in August, well it's July this year.  I just scored a pair of Arc'teryx softshell goretex pants on backcountry.com for 50% off. No more wet ass on the lift. Getting gear in summer makes me look forward to this winter even more :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Every year I buy something in August, well it's July this year.  I just scored a pair of Arc'teryx softshell goretex pants on backcountry.com for 50% off. No more wet ass on the lift. Getting gear in summer makes me look forward to this winter even more :-D



Hell Yeah..In the words of Bon Jovi....We're Halfway There..


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 3, 2008)

Ive been on a bit of a gear binge as of late. Heres the haul...

DNA Moe Jacket
DNA Louie Louie Pants 
VonZipper Feenom Goggles with a fire iridium type lens (not sure what they call it themselves
Ride SPI Snowboard Bindings 
Salomon F22 boots 

This brings me up to 2 full sets of outerwear, 3 fully outfitted boards w bindings (1 pow/ 1 freeride/ 1 freestyle), low light and sunny day goggles, freestyle and freeride boots. I think Im fully outfitted for anything a winter in Jackson hole can throw at me.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 4, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Ive been on a bit of a gear binge as of late. Heres the haul...
> 
> DNA Moe Jacket
> DNA Louie Louie Pants
> ...



I don't see a beacon, probe or shovel on that list...you're gonna want them if you plan on getting outside the gates...backcountry riding is high on the list of "anything a winter in Jackson Hole can throw at me."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

I just got my new Spy goggles in from UPS...now I need to buy something else..


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got my new Spy goggles in from UPS...now I need to buy something else..



Sounds like me this year. My only purchase has been some Oakley Crowbars. I'm sure I'll see something on Steep and Cheap that I can't resist though.


----------



## hardline (Aug 10, 2008)

i cracked my clear lenses for my wisdoms so i have to order another lens. ordered myself a new harness and a bunch of new beeners. i would like to get a new lightweight static rope but i havent bought rope in a few years. i am pulling the trigger on some spark R&D splitboard bindings. they are soooo much beter than voile system. i want to split last years air its a 161 and it little easier to turn in the trees than the 165.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 12, 2008)

If I had a million dollars...

Black Diamond Factor AT ski boots
Black Diamond carbon fiber flicklock ski poles
Marker Baron bindings
Climbing skins

...but I don't!


----------



## prisnah (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got a slightly used Burton Ronin 2l suit in titanic blue/tea green. Prolly picking up some EC headwear gloves and hats later this week. Pair of Bro's and some dukes are in order soon too. Need a helmet as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

A Cloudveil RPK jacket is out for delivery right now. Got it about 1/2 price from Campmor and it was the last one.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 5, 2008)

170cm Head Magnum Supershapes - $350 Demos but fantastic shape
FF14 bindings (took off the demo bindings) - $150
Head Mojo Heat Fits - $249 Backcountry.com

7 seven pairs of skis and 4 pairs of boots are enough.

I think I am set unless I need new pants after losing weight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2008)

Outside of gloves, I'm done for next year

Bandit X's - technically last year, but I only got one day on them
Dalbello Krypton Pro Boots
Pants
Soft shell
top & bottom under armor
mid layer
3 fancy ski socks

After a three years of buying essentially nothing, I've completely reloaded in the past two seasons...psyched for 08-09


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

Last season I bought a TON of stuff.  So most of what I have is nearly new anyway.  The only new stuff for this season so far are 2 Helly Hanson base layer tops I bought yesterday on Tramdock.com and a Marmot McCloud softshell jacket I bought 2 weeks ago on SAC.  All I need are some bottom base layers and I'll be good to go.

(Incidentally, in the near-new category of purchases, there consists:
162 Roxy Joyrider skis [skied on once]
Nordica Olympia Beast 10 boots w/custom unweighted footbeds [skied in twice]
Giro Fuse helmet in eggplant [skied in a few times]
Oakley Released ski pants [these are actually still new])


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Nordica Olympia Beast 10 boots w/custom unweighted footbeds



Those are great boots.  I've been skiing on Beasts for a few years now, and absolutely love them.   Have fun!


----------



## severine (Sep 6, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Those are great boots.  I've been skiing on Beasts for a few years now, and absolutely love them.   Have fun!


They're definitely an adjustment for me.  Much more aggressive stance than my old Salomon Performa 4.0 beginner boots.    Also 1 shell size smaller (my old boots were technically too big, but I only discovered that last season - I didn't know any better before).  They need some tweaking but they should be great once I get the bugs out.

Incidentally, the clothing purchases were because I lost weight.  Otherwise, I would have stuck with what I had.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2008)

*....sounds good..*

...Downsizing the boots sounds Great severine!
Good fitting boots/shells most _Always_ have to be tweaked in the beginning....and are most always a little tight...(new liner).


----------



## lloyd braun (Sep 8, 2008)

new volkl mantra 177
new volkl gotama 176
new volkl katana 176

re using bindings on all of the above.

I may be selling some Elan 777s  176cm, used only 6 days, anyone interested?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 9, 2008)

Last weekend bought a Marmot Storm King jacket at 50% off  the $350 sticker price and replaced my lost Randonee gloves at 40% discount.  Hit the Labor Day sales in the MRV and Stowe to update gear for the family.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 9, 2008)

On Friday I purchased the Scott Santiago Missions off of Tramdock for $234 shipped.
I got them in 178cm and really excited about using these as an East Coast powder ski and for my trip out to Whistler in March '09

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SCO0073/Scott-Santiago-Mission-Alpine-Ski.html

Tramdock, as mentioned elsewhere has some really great deals


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

xwhaler said:


> On Friday I purchased the Scott Santiago Missions off of Tramdock for $234 shipped.
> I got them in 178cm and really excited about using these as an East Coast powder ski and for my trip out to Whistler in March '09
> 
> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SCO0073/Scott-Santiago-Mission-Alpine-Ski.html
> ...



Nice..and wow those skis have alot of sidecut....I could take those on the Nastar course..


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, that was one of the appealing features for me being that we aren't up to our knees in powder all day long here in New England....I figured this ski is really versitale that I wont have to switch mid-day to my cruisers once the powder gets tracked in.

I was considering the Scott P4's or something closer to 100mm in the waist but I think these will be just fine.

Here's a nice write-up on these skis if anyone is interested.
http://www.feedthehabit.com/skiing/2008-scott-mission-alpine-skis-review/


----------



## prisnah (Sep 9, 2008)

should be gettin some echeadwear gloves and a hat in the mail today.

I suspect TD is gonna have me pulling out the card quite a few times over the next few weeks too.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

After some debating if I should get some new boots, I picked up the Dalbello Krypton Crosses last night.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 14, 2008)

bought some scott alibi partridge goggles and a bern helmet last night. both off tramdock.......


figures...... now they got G3 skins for $72


this is gonna be a pricey season. DAMN YOU tramdock!


----------



## prisnah (Sep 25, 2008)

Got all my tramdock stuff the other day.....now I just want some dukes, a new pack, and instead of the Bro's I'm leaning towards 4FRNT VCT's in a 182 to put the dukes on.

Plan on getting fitted for new boots sometime this week or next also.

I forgot how expensive this time of year is ;-)


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 26, 2008)

nuttin for us', kids got all new equipment last year and we got them new jackets/pants at end of season clearance for xmas this year. i'm set for the season - just over 2 seasons on the am cruisin head ixrc's and 1 on the the fischer riu twins will hold me until next season. right now the 2 ski quiver covers most of my needs...its tempting to pick up a set of powder boards on tramdock but totaly unneccessary, or a gs race ski - but i don't think equipment is my main issue on the nastar track. besides we're on somewhat of a spending freeze - it cost alota squila to insure a 16 yo driver and the uncertain economy's got me a little nervous/conservative at best.....

and i'm gonna keep that spyder/coudeveil outlet a little secret from mrs snowbunski...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought all my stuff 50% off or better last spring and summer.

Salomon X-Wing Fury from eBay
Arc'Teryx Gore Tex bib shell pants
Marmot spring soft shell
5 pairs of Smartwool ski ultra light socks
Scott gloves, scott mittens, 2 pairs of Gore Stopper fleece gloves

I'm on an austerity budget for the winter.  I have no plans to buy anything unless I can find AT bindings at a good price.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe some new boots for me.  I really hate boot shopping and I like mine, they are just beat to hell.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

so far:

Dakine base layers, top & bottom
NF pants
Elan Wave Magic skis
Gloves, 2 pair
Giro helmet
EMS soft shell
Camelbak Muse

ok, I didn't realize I had bought so much new stuff this summer!  Guess I needed it


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Goddam Tramdock and the like have really hurt my wallet this year.  Let's see if I can remember everything (all pretty much in the last month):

new softshell
new hardshell
new windblocker fleece
new gloves
new helmet
new googles
new base layer top (I think, haven't gotten one, but I think I ordered it)
All that stuff, except the softshell was bought on tramdock or SAC.  And I still need to figure out what I'm doing for boots this year...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> And I still need to figure out what I'm doing for boots this year...



Alpine Haus in wethersfield is running a pretty big sale right now.  If you're in the area in the next few days you may want to check them out.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2008)

Picked up a set of twins and bindings last month...$249 delivered..brand new too. 
Got some Burton mitts over the summer (In Chicago of all places)
A whole bunch of hats
Impact 8 boots
Spring skiing gloves
Poles


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 9, 2008)

I got Some Lange Freeride 130 boots earlier this summer for $300 shipped.

I'm going to buy a fat alpine ski (either the Volkl Mantra or Volkl Bridge in a 176/177)

And if there's any money left over I'm going to get new Tele skis (maybe the BD Verdict if I can find a rep).

Also Goggles . . .

And Gloves.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> Alpine Haus in wethersfield is running a pretty big sale right now.  If you're in the area in the next few days you may want to check them out.



Dude, did you make a recent purchase of some boots at that sale?  Just wondering.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Dude, did you make a recent purchase of some boots at that sale?  Just wondering.




bought before the sale. Diabello Protons. I didnt know about the sale until late last week.  

how you been, havent seen you in here in a while.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought before the sale. Diabello Protons. I didnt know about the sale until late last week.
> 
> how you been, havent seen you in here in a while.



Sounds good.  Were you happy with the service/fitting?

I'm good.  Just been busy at work this summer and all the kids' activities this fall.  My daughter does crew in Hartford (Riverfront Recapture) & my 3 boys all play football in town.  I'm the taxi driver to practices/games/regattas.

I'm busy right now looking for a new job.  How you doing?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Sounds good.  Were you happy with the service/fitting?
> 
> I'm good.  Just been busy at work this summer and all the kids' activities this fall.  My daughter does crew in Hartford (Riverfront Recapture) & my 3 boys all play football in town.  I'm the taxi driver to practices/games/regattas.
> 
> I'm busy right now looking for a new job.  How you doing?



totally happy with the service.  I didnt get "fitted" per se, the guy wasnt there, but the kid that did help me was cool and the boots just felt right.  again, thanks for your info.

good luck on the hunt.  just find something that lets you out on some midweek powder days.  Hell, get it written into your contract.  call it the Magic Clause.  1 foot or more at magic on a weekday supercedes any business needs for that day!


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

Not too much new gear for me this season. Got a TNF windblocker fleece which I plan to wear as much as possible - on all but wet, snowy or really cold days - and new K2 V8 poles:

http://www.evogear.com/outlet/ski-poles/k2-v8-2008.aspx

Come on. Those green grips and old school graphics are RAD! :lol: 46" - I'm going to ski with them for a bit before I decide to cut them shorter or not.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2008)

I bought my twins and bindings from evogear.com. You can't beat the prices they have on new stuff that's a season or two old. :grin:


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I bought my twins and bindings from evogear.com. You can't beat the prices they have on new stuff that's a season or two old. :grin:



Kind of a store that flew under the radar until recently. Their Web page is touting "Free shipping on everything":

http://www.evogear.com/

That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2008)

I got free shipping on my stuff as well. They shipped a pair of skis and bindings for nothing. The deal was too good to pass up. I had been looking into getting a used pair of twins. I found a few pairs in VT during the big tent sales labor day weekend....$199 with demo bindings was the going rate. I ended up spending an extra $50-$60 and got brand new skis and brand new bindings...delivered.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Just ordered '07 Coomba's on sale for 449. Jones factor approached 8, but current balmy weather kept it at 7.88


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

I ordered some Nordica Enforcer ski boots from Tramdock. They'll be here Monday. I figure if I don't like the fit I can return them. I bought a CW-X insulator pro zip-t from SAC and liked it so much I bought 2 more the next time I saw them on there. Today I just bought a pair of Patagonia ski pants. I hope I'm done buying but I doubt it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just ordered '07 Coomba's on sale for 449. Jones factor approached 8, but current balmy weather kept it at 7.88



Steezy..those are almost as fat as my Nordica Supercharger Blowers..$449 is the best price I've seen on Coomba's


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy..those are almost as fat as my Nordica Supercharger Blowers..$449 is the best price I've seen on Coomba's



I ended up getting the 174's, the 181's were sold out. Now I gotta find a deal on the bindings. Buckman's is doing their tent sales this coming week, so I'll see what they have first. I like the Marker Dukes, but they're pricey.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I ended up getting the 174's, the 181's were sold out. Now I gotta find a deal on the bindings. Buckman's is doing their tent sales this coming week, so I'll see what they have first. I like the Marker Dukes, but they're pricey.



That seems really short but 7cms is only 3 inches..Aren't Marker Dukes Alpine touring bindings??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That seems really short but 7cms is only 3 inches..Aren't Marker Dukes Alpine touring bindings??



Marker released a new AT binding for the 07/08 season-- the Duke, designed for the modern freerider.  Marker essentially took a 'freeride' binding and added a touring feature, and weighing in at 5.9lbs, it caters to those that are really hiking to get to the 'sickest' terrain. For 08/09, Marker has added the Baron, a lighter weight version of the popular Duke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Marker released a new AT binding for the 07/08 season-- the Duke, designed for the modern freerider.  Marker essentially took a 'freeride' binding and added a touring feature, and weighing in at 5.9lbs, it caters to those that are really hiking to get to the 'sickest' terrain. For 08/09, Marker has added the Baron, a lighter weight version of the popular Duke.



Wow and I thought the Neox bindings on my Atomic LT11s are heavy..I have the Tyrolia Mojo 15s on my Rossi Scratches and have had no issues with them..they were $200 In the ski shop and included mounting


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe going freeheel ??



I picked up a pair of the griffon's for this season mounted on my 9th ward firstblood 180's


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Moe going freeheel ??
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a pair of the griffon's for this season mounted on my 9th ward firstblood 180's



It's got a locking mechanism. I figure if I ever decide to try to skin or BC, I'll have that option. Still not sure what I'm gonna get yet. I'm checking out Buckman's tent sales this week, and see what they have first.


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2008)

I can now add 165 Line Celebrities (new 07-08 leftovers) to the list.  

Just need some bindings....


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

Well Mr.UPS Man brought me my Nordica Supercharger Enforcers today.  I lucked out. Tried them on and they fit awesome. My plan was to return them if I didn't like the fit but I'm definitely keeping these. The fit feels great, I love the booster strap and the flex feels just right. Now I just need some snow to try them out.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> new K2 V8 poles:
> 
> http://www.avantlink.com/click.php?....evogear.com/outlet/ski-poles/k2-v8-2008.aspx
> 
> Come on. Those green grips and old school graphics are RAD! :lol: 46" - I'm going to ski with them for a bit before I decide to cut them shorter or not.



Got some new boots that just happen to match the grips on the poles:







Rad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Got some new boots that just happen to match the grips on the poles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you have them custom molded at the shop?  I got the same pair myself, but haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you have them custom molded at the shop?  I got the same pair myself, but haven't gotten around to that yet.



I did. Gold ID fit liner for my stupidly low volume foot. I've never had a ski boot with this snug of a fit, but it's still very comfortable. Running with the anti-shock footboards, soft tongues and the added forward lean insert. We'll see how all that works out. Reusing my old foot beds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I did. Gold ID fit liner for my stupidly low volume foot. I've never had a ski boot with this snug of a fit, but it's still very comfortable. Running with the anti-shock footboards and soft tongues. Reusing my old foot beds.



I got mine online, so not sure which is which in terms of the foot boards and tongues.  Supposed to hook up at some point with eastcoastpowhound to have him help me customize and heat mold the liners.  They do feel damn snug on me as well.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I got mine online, so not sure which is which in terms of the foot boards and tongues.  Supposed to hook up at some point with eastcoastpowhound to have him help me customize and heat mold the liners.  They do feel damn snug on me as well.



The foot boards are easy to distinguish. The firm ones are hard plastic. The anti-shocks are almost rubber-like. The tongues are pretty easy to tell apart by bending them side-by-side. There's also a marking on them with an A, B, C, D in a circle with an arrow pointing to one of the letters. I think the stiffs are B and the mediums are C. The liner feels pretty generic and almost stiff until it's heated. Once it molds to your foot, all is right with the world. Be sure to cap your toes to give some wiggle room there as you're molding them. My shop used a little rubber cup and a thin almost nylong stocking to hold it on. I've heard of people cutting the end off some old thick socks and doing it that way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

....thanks for the tips.  Hopefully I get the opportunity to hook up with eastcoastpowhound before the season.  The one shop around here that caries Dalbello's seemed lacking in knowledge up ski gear....more of a golf shop.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg - Do you mind me asking which shop?  Brian was looking to try some of those on over the weekend: Ski Market didn't have them and Fatty's/Sporthouse had limited sizes and were not ordering more.  Bob's (which was a last-ditch effort, obviously) didn't have them.  Just curious...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 20, 2008)

I got new gloves and new socks this weekend, that's probably it.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking for a new soft shell. I think I've narrowed it down to the Marmot Super Hero and Mountain Hardwear Dragon. Gonna pull the trigger soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2008)

Great choice of boot Greg.

DHS, definitely go and got them molded, makes the boot feel that much better.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Greg - Do you mind me asking which shop?  Brian was looking to try some of those on over the weekend: Ski Market didn't have them and Fatty's/Sporthouse had limited sizes and were not ordering more.  Bob's (which was a last-ditch effort, obviously) didn't have them.  Just curious...



I am pretty sure he got them at Suburban were i got mine. I think Alpine Haus also carries them.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Greg - Do you mind me asking which shop?  Brian was looking to try some of those on over the weekend: Ski Market didn't have them and Fatty's/Sporthouse had limited sizes and were not ordering more.  Bob's (which was a last-ditch effort, obviously) didn't have them.  Just curious...





o3jeff said:


> I am pretty sure he got them at Suburban were i got mine. I think Alpine Haus also carries them.



Yes, skidmarks at www.suburbansport.com hooked me up. Great guy and very knowledgeable. I would doubt very much that a Krypton would be a good boot for Brian. They are pretty low volume. Can't hurt to try I guess.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes, skidmarks at www.suburbansport.com hooked me up. Great guy and very knowledgeable. I would doubt very much that a Krypton would be a good boot for Brian. They are pretty low volume. Can't hurt to try I guess.


Brian has a lot of boot-choice-issues because of so many who compromise performance to give more forefoot width.  But, depending on where the issues are, some can be remedied with a little work if the boot otherwise works.  He already talked with Dave Newman when he tried on a couple options there (which I think a Lange, surprisingly, was the best of the ones he tried, though it would requiring some widening) and was encouraged to try them.  You never know what works til you try, right? 

Thanks, guys.  I'm sure he'll see this.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2008)

BTW, I got the less expensive Krypton Cross's for us ballers on a budget.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

I wanted to add that I think the Dalbello Axion 11 looks like an interesting option for those looking for the performance of the Krypton but with room for their wider forefeet.  However it's nearly impossible to find an online retailer carrying them, let alone a shop who has them.  Suburban has the Axion 7 listed, but that's an intermediate boot - not the same thing at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> The foot boards are easy to distinguish. The firm ones are hard plastic. The anti-shocks are almost rubber-like. The tongues are pretty easy to tell apart by bending them side-by-side. There's also a marking on them with an A, B, C, D in a circle with an arrow pointing to one of the letters. I think the stiffs are B and the mediums are C. The liner feels pretty generic and almost stiff until it's heated. Once it molds to your foot, all is right with the world. Be sure to cap your toes to give some wiggle room there as you're molding them. My shop used a little rubber cup and a thin almost nylong stocking to hold it on. I've heard of people cutting the end off some old thick socks and doing it that way.



I suppose I really didn't look close enough   Pretty darn easy to tell on the tongues and foot beds.  They came with the stiff beds and tongues....gonna start off with the soft beds and stiff tongues for the start.  All the rest of the crap they come with I haven't a clue how to sub in and out or where they even go for that matter, but those two seemed easy enough.  Looking forward to the custom mold


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I wanted to add that I think the Dalbello Axion 11 looks like an interesting option for those looking for the performance of the Krypton but with room for their wider forefeet.  However it's nearly impossible to find an online retailer carrying them, let alone a shop who has them.  Suburban has the Axion 7 listed, but that's an intermediate boot - not the same thing at all.



Same shell and fit but a softer boot. It's not hard to bring in the 11.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> BTW, I got the less expensive Krypton Cross's for us ballers on a budget.


If you have a wide foot like me the Cross with the softer silver ID liner is a beter bet. Get it in the .5 size for more width.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 20, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> If you have a wide foot like me the Cross with the softer silver ID liner is a beter bet. Get it in the .5 size for more width.



First gen Cross's with new Silvers and a Booster Strap. Gotta love parts bin Kryptons. Try reversing the lower buckle a la IL Moro and Rampage.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 20, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I got Some Lange Freeride 130 boots earlier this summer for $300 shipped.
> 
> I'm going to buy a fat alpine ski (either the Volkl Mantra or Volkl Bridge in a 176/177)
> 
> ...



Change of Plans . . .

I'm getting the Gotama . . . 176.  Beast.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2008)

Philpug said:


> First gen Cross's with new Silvers and a Booster Strap. Gotta love parts bin Kryptons. Try reversing the lower buckle a la IL Moro and Rampage.



Like i said an early pair. It is much easier to change the tongue now. That pair went into service at the end of '04. The Silver ID liners came a year or two later. I love these boots more than the Langes I had for 10+ years. Reverse the lower Buckle? I'm 46 going on 47.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I suppose I really didn't look close enough   Pretty darn easy to tell on the tongues and foot beds.  They came with the stiff beds and tongues....gonna start off with the soft beds and stiff tongues for the start.  All the rest of the crap they come with I haven't a clue how to sub in and out or where they even go for that matter, but those two seemed easy enough.  Looking forward to the custom mold



yup, we should get together and take care of those liners for you...send me a pm and we'll figure it out.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 21, 2008)

I went all out this year.

Giro G9 off of SAC ~$25.  (Oops, I didn't realize there was a womens version.)
Scott 44" poles off of some other discounted site ~$25.  
Predator pants from Jeffy on the mogul forums ~$50 (I just had to have them).


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Change of Plans . . .
> 
> I'm getting the Gotama . . . 176.  Beast.



Change of plans again . . . Gotamas, 183.

Heard they run short with the Twin Tip.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Change of plans again . . . Gotamas, 183.
> 
> Heard they run short with the Twin Tip.



Is that your final answer?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that your final answer?



;-)

Order's placed . . . No going back now . . .


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 23, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> ;-)
> 
> Order's placed . . . No going back now . . .



good call...they do ski short..something I discovered when I DEMOED them:roll::razz:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 24, 2008)

New Giro Fuse w/ Bluetooth
2 pr of Jesters
Elan 888 177
Arc'Teryx Windstopper


Might get some Smith I/O's


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 25, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> good call...they do ski short..something I discovered when I DEMOED them:roll::razz:



 "In the world there are many different roads but the destination is the same. There are a hundred deliberations but the result is one"

- Confucius


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I went all out this year.
> 
> Giro G9 off of SAC ~$25.  (Oops, I didn't realize there was a womens version.)
> Scott 44" poles off of some other discounted site ~$25.
> Predator pants from Jeffy on the mogul forums ~$50 (I just had to have them).


I loved Predatorwear gear.  Too bad they went out of business.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Just ordered the Marker Dukes for the new skis. Found em for 386, free shipping. Shwing!


----------



## Sky (Oct 26, 2008)

Picked up new boots Friday.  Was thinking about it at the end of last season...old boots not quite packed out, but was discovering some challenges keeping them snug as the day progressed.

Rossi is apparently (according to the rep) looking to get back into the boot biz.

So the shop@ Wa ordered me a pair of the best boots in my size, Zenith 110's.  All Mountain category.

Nice features...diagonal buckles.  They pull the boot tight in a more natural direction.

Should be interesting.


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky said:


> Picked up new boots Friday.  Was thinking about it at the end of last season...old boots not quite packed out, but was discovering some challenges keeping them snug as the day progressed.
> 
> Rossi is apparently (according to the rep) looking to get back into the boot biz.
> 
> ...



why not get new liners and footbeds?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just ordered the Marker Dukes for the new skis. Found em for 386, free shipping. Shwing!



Dang..that's alot for Binders..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 27, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> "In the world there are many different roads but the destination is the same. There are a hundred deliberations but the result is one"
> 
> - Confucius



Wow, getting all eastern on me.  Well, if Sun Tzu wrote the Art of Skiing he might say "he who demos before buying has a better chance of being happy with his purchase than he who does not"


----------



## prisnah (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dang..that's alot for Binders..



That's a pretty good price on those actually....

BUT.....backcountry.com has 'em for 360 shipped with the 20% off code.

Although, I see no point in having them if you aren't hitting the slackcountry nearly everytime out AND hucking at least 10+ footers.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just ordered the Marker Dukes for the new skis. Found em for 386, free shipping. Shwing!



What are you slapping those bad boys on anyway?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 27, 2008)

prisnah said:


> What are you slapping those bad boys on anyway?



K2 Coombas


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 27, 2008)

prisnah said:


> That's a pretty good price on those actually....
> 
> BUT.....backcountry.com has 'em for 360 shipped with the 20% off code.
> 
> Although, I see no point in having them if you aren't hitting the slackcountry nearly everytime out AND hucking at least 10+ footers.



I checked Backcountry, I didn't see them at that price, musta missed that.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 27, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Although, I see no point in having them if you aren't hitting the slackcountry nearly everytime out AND hucking at least 10+ footers.



I agree. No need to carry around that extra weight if you aren't hitting the BC. Thats why I an going with Griff-sters.


----------



## Sky (Oct 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> why not get new liners and footbeds?



Already tried grinding the boot (at the shop) so it doesn't crush the top of my foot (and cut off circulation)... I had custom foot beds in there already (got a really high arch).

Good thought though...thanks.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 27, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I agree. No need to carry around that extra weight if you aren't hitting the BC. Thats why I an going with Griff-sters.



extra weight...they're still lighter than most high din bindings.  the only time to complain about the weight on them is when you're in touring mode...and the trade off there is higher weight in exchange for a higer din...I'd rather drag some extra grams into the sidecountry in exchange for a clamp that'll hold me in on impact.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Although, I see no point in having them if you aren't hitting the slackcountry nearly everytime out AND hucking at least 10+ footers.



I'm not sure I understand part two of your requirement.  Why would someone who doesn't huck at least ten footers not have a use for them?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not sure I understand part two of your requirement.  Why would someone who doesn't huck at least ten footers not have a use for them?



From what I understand they're burly touring bindings.  Stronger than your typical touring bindings, but with a weight penalty (pretty big one IIRC).  The thinking being that if you're not doing crazy stuff AND touring that you don't need something so burly.  However, it seems to me, if you're mostly doing lift served with occasional slack or back country excursions and you only want to have one pair of skis then these bad boys might be a good option.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> From what I understand they're burly touring bindings.  Stronger than your typical touring bindings, but with a weight penalty (pretty big one IIRC).  The thinking being that if you're not doing crazy stuff AND touring that you don't need something so burly.  However, it seems to me, if you're mostly doing lift served with occasional slack or back country excursions and you only want to have one pair of skis then these bad boys might be a good option.



Pretty much hit the nail on the head.

If you're not hucking or pretty damn heavy baron's are a better (read: lighter and cheaper) option for slackcountry. 

My point was their burly as hell and it's pointless to have all the extra weight unless you have a legit reason for a 16 din binding. It's like having P18's to ski groomers. Just my opinion.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 28, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Wow, getting all eastern on me.  Well, if Sun Tzu wrote the Art of Skiing he might say "he who demos before buying has a better chance of being happy with his purchase than he who does not"



Either that or he would have said that if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred ski purchases . . .


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 28, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Either that or he would have said that if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred ski purchases . . .



or he who walks away from battle lives to ski another day
and
he who wakes first on a powder day has already won first tracks


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Goddam Tramdock and the like have really hurt my wallet this year.  Let's see if I can remember everything (all pretty much in the last month):
> 
> new softshell
> new hardshell
> ...



Boots are acquired now as well...  Krypton Cross

Also some impulse new/used fatish twintip line skis


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 29, 2008)

Fischer Watea 78's with Tyrolia Mojo 15 bindings


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)

Just added an Icebreaker sweater and ultra light socks.
And a new K2 Crossfire helmet.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 30, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> *extra weight...they're still lighter than most high din bindings.  *the only time to complain about the weight on them is when you're in touring mode...and the trade off there is higher weight in exchange for a higer din...I'd rather drag some extra grams into the sidecountry in exchange for a clamp that'll hold me in on impact.



Do not disagree, but heavier than a Grif-ster.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are my new purchases for this season.  I'm done.  Yup, no more new stuff for me. ............unless.......Hmmmmm.






Marmot Jacket and pants
SOS Down jacket
Hart F17
Blizzard Magnum 8.1's and 8.7's
Krypton Kryzma, and Storm


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

Not much, really, for me:

Couple pairs of goggles off Tramdock (almost as cheap as getting a different lens, plus less hassle.)
Ski bag
Iron, wax, files, file holder, vises, stones, brushes, and scrapers for tuning

And that's it.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 4, 2008)

yo gss - i thiought i remember you looking fo a new set of ice coast carvers - tramdock has some k2 apache crossfire 180's on now - they look like they'd fit the bill pretty well

go vote :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> yo gss - i thiought i remember you looking fo a new set of ice coast carvers - tramdock has some k2 apache crossfire 180's on now - they look like they'd fit the bill pretty well
> 
> go vote :flag:



thanks for the tip...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Ordered a Transpack XT1 boot bag to replace my old backpack boot bag. Wanted to stick with a backpack to leave my hands for my skis and poles.

Anyone using a Transpack? Are they any good?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ordered a Transpack XT1 boot bag to replace my old backpack boot bag. Wanted to stick with a backpack to leave my hands for my skis and poles.
> 
> Anyone using a Transpack? Are they any good?



i have a low end transpack boot backpack. love it, great to have your hands free. only issue with mine is the handle on the top started to rip at the seam where it connects to the bag. no big deal, i just carry it by one of the straps now instead.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i have a low end transpack boot backpack. love it, great to have your hands free. only issue with mine is the handle on the top started to rip at the seam where it connects to the bag. no big deal, i just carry it by one of the straps now instead.



I think I read somewhere they have a lifetime warranty, give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ordered a Transpack XT1 boot bag to replace my old backpack boot bag. Wanted to stick with a backpack to leave my hands for my skis and poles.
> 
> Anyone using a Transpack? Are they any good?


I have a zebra XTW that I used when I went to A-basin earlier this year. Nice to have a place to organize all my stuff, great for travel (I was able to use it as carry-on and it's not small). The only warning I have is that mine is such a big bag that it's easy to overpack and end up carrying a heavy load. But otherwise, most of my ski stuff lives in the bag so it's easy to just grab it and go. Wish I had gotten it sooner!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i have a low end transpack boot backpack. love it, great to have your hands free. only issue with mine is the handle on the top started to rip at the seam where it connects to the bag. no big deal, i just carry it by one of the straps now instead.



If you have a cobbler or leather repair shop in the area, they'll sew and reinforce that strap for a few bucks.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 6, 2008)

*...*

Sewed a little velcro slings on the back(corner) of my little LA Snow Attack pack to carry poles...:lol:    Also have sewn on 4 small, but sturdy buckles/straps for the Trekkers if the pack's full.
*Tuning and prepping both rock-carvers;-) and pow boards tonight.   Could've gone paddling today not far from Katahdin...:angry:  (*I'm _Not_ going to say Anything to anger Ullr...this year)

$.01


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ordered a Transpack XT1 boot bag to replace my old backpack boot bag. Wanted to stick with a backpack to leave my hands for my skis and poles.
> 
> Anyone using a Transpack? Are they any good?



I have the TRV. A *billion+* times better than the standard boot bag with a shoulder strap. You will love it!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think I read somewhere they have a lifetime warranty, give them a call and see what they say.





Moe Ghoul said:


> If you have a cobbler or leather repair shop in the area, they'll sew and reinforce that strap for a few bucks.



thanks, will investigate both options.  i have the Edge.http://www.transpack.net/Ski/EDGE.htm 

it was perfect for my needs but at the end of last year i finally picked up a helmet for skiing. the Edge is the smallest of the bags and the helmet doesn't fit inside.  There is an external loop i can hook up to but i might opt for a larger pack soon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

A transpack is on my Christmas list this year...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have the TRV. A *billion+* times better than the standard boot bag with a shoulder strap. You will love it!



Is there a lot of room in the middle compartment? I debated on the bigger one, but the price jump was considerable between the XT1 and the TRV. I am looking to fit my helmet, ski pants, gloves and helmet. Hopefully the XT1 will have enough space.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the XTW is a little bit smaller than the XT1 and I have plenty of room for my helmet (in which I put my goggles and gloves), plus extra layers. I could probably throw my ski pants in there, too, though mine are non-insulated. It holds more than I thought it would.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Is there a lot of room in the middle compartment? I debated on the bigger one, but the price jump was considerable between the XT1 and the TRV. I am looking to fit my helmet, ski pants, gloves and helmet. Hopefully the XT1 will have enough space.



The TRV has plenty of room for all that. I got the bigger one so I could schlep gear for my daughter in too.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am looking to fit my helmet, ski pants, gloves and helmet. Hopefully the XT1 will have enough space.



Let me know how this all fits. My son wants a back pack boot bag for Christmas. If the XT1 fits the helmet i'll get him that model.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll say definitively that the protons from diabello are fantastic.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A transpack is on my Christmas list this year...


I got one two years ago...you'll love it


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ordered a Transpack XT1 boot bag to replace my old backpack boot bag. Wanted to stick with a backpack to leave my hands for my skis and poles.
> 
> Anyone using a Transpack? Are they any good?



We love em'. I used to use a standard over the should bag....it's a night and day difference. Granted, it doesn't have all the space a regular bag has, but it takes a major load off. I've just learned to pack stuff more efficiently. Having both hands free is a major plus. As is spreading the weight of your gear over both of your shoulders. The lined boot compartments with drains is a very nice touch.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Just ordered a new pair of poles. Hopefully this will be my last gear purchase.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Let me know how this all fits. My son wants a back pack boot bag for Christmas. If the XT1 fits the helmet i'll get him that model.


The XT1 has plenty of room for all of my stuff, including my XL helmet. I can even squeeze my son's ski pants in there if I need to.

The TRV definitely would have been nicer but the XT1 fits my needs and was a lot less expensive.

Highly recommend getting one.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think I read somewhere they have a lifetime warranty, give them a call and see what they say.



they said:


> Our warranty covers defective product not wear and tear.  If you think it’s a defective issue, please send the bag to our office so that we may review the bag.
> 
> Please make sure to include your address, phone number, this email and he receipt or any proof of purchase.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, this one sounds funny, but my CURRENT new gear for this year is a pair of Elan Magfire 78's







However, they are soon to be brought back and traded up to a pair of Magfire 78ti Fusions.  






I got lucky for once and won a pair of the 78's, and Zimmerman's offered to let me take them back and pay the difference in price to upgrade.  *score!*


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Well, this one sounds funny, but my CURRENT new gear for this year is a pair of Elan Magfire 78's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK...how did you win a pair of skis?

Hope they work out well for you...I think the Magfire 78s are an upgrade from the 2008 Magfire 10s, which I bought at the end of last season.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> OK...how did you win a pair of skis?
> 
> Hope they work out well for you...I think the Magfire 78s are an upgrade from the 2008 Magfire 10s, which I bought at the end of last season.



Raffle at the TGR show in Nashua.  Suddenly, Steph became the best woman in the world for *cough*  'getting me my Christmas present' with the tickets *I* bought.  LOL

How'd you like them?  My only concern is the weight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice my 05 S12s are still going strong..


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got my new boards today...

http://www.dynastar.com/#/products/skis/ref=dr801ku/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just got my new boards today...
> 
> http://www.dynastar.com/#/products/skis/ref=dr801ku/



Schwing


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just got my new boards today...
> 
> http://www.dynastar.com/#/products/skis/ref=dr801ku/



Uber sweetness! Congrats!


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice choice, Paul!


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Schwing





Greg said:


> Uber sweetness! Congrats!





severine said:


> Nice choice, Paul!



Thanks all... really looking forward to getting out there. After much deliberation, they seemed the best choice.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just got my new boards today...
> 
> http://www.dynastar.com/#/products/skis/ref=dr801ku/



Very nice!


----------



## lloyd braun (Nov 9, 2008)

just picked up a pair of 179 K2 Made'n Ak


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 9, 2008)

I walked into the local SkiMarket today and was surprised to see them carrying the Rossi S6 and S7. This was the last place I expected to see these skis in. SkiMarket rarely ever carries a ski in the 100 waist category. The only downside is that they only have one pair of each in stock. Will wonders ever cease?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 9, 2008)

Picked up a pair of 42" poles yesterday.

Rockin it clown style.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Picked up a pair of 42" poles yesterday.
> 
> Rockin it clown style.



Nice! Thinking about whacking down my new 46ers to 44".


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

How short are you guys?
I have 48 and 46 inch poles.  When I used the 46, my instructor told me I needed longer poles and made me switch poles with her.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How short are you guys?
> I have 48 and 46 inch poles.  When I used the 46, my instructor told me I needed longer poles and made me switch poles with her.



Was your instructor teaching you bump skiing?  Shorter poles make a big difference in the bumps.  I'm 6'4" and have some ridiculously short girls poles that I found somewhere.  I don't know what size they are, but, IIRC, they were shorter than MRGisevil's poles and she's quite a bit shorter than I am.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm 5-8 and just ordered 48's to replace my 46 or are they 44, can't remember.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm 5-8 and just ordered 48's to replace my 46 or are they 44, can't remember.


Uh oh! They may kick you out of the C.L.I.T.s for a move like that! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Uh oh! They may kick you out of the C.L.I.T.s for a move like that! :lol:



I think I am only an honorary member anyways until I get a pair of specific bump skis. But once they see me snowplowing thru their bumps I am sure they will kick me out:lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think I am only an honorary member anyways until I get a pair of specific bump skis. But once they see me snowplowing thru their bumps I am sure they will kick me out:lol:


Can't be any worse than my attempts at the bumps.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Rockin it clown style.



Yeah, I like that.


I got nothing new for this season. At the end of last season, I shorten my poles even further. mogulsensie said that he sizes up the kids for his freestyle team by making the pole go up to the hip. Tried that and it does help, poles doesn't get in the way and it makes "casting" the pole more efficient.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Was your instructor teaching you bump skiing?  Shorter poles make a big difference in the bumps.  I'm 6'4" and have some ridiculously short girls poles that I found somewhere.  I don't know what size they are, but, IIRC, they were shorter than MRGisevil's poles and she's quite a bit shorter than I am.


She was not teaching me bumps, although we spent a little time in the bumps.



o3jeff said:


> I'm 5-8 and just ordered 48's to replace my 46 or are they 44, can't remember.


I'm 5'6", and normally use a 48" pole. I think I may use a 46 a bit more this year and see how it impacts my non existent bump skilz


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

6' 1" and 45" seems to be a good balance between a bump pole and an all mountain for me.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Someday I'm going to get some good adjustable poles, then I can have the best of both worlds. 8)  My uber short poles suck everywhere but the bumps.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> 6' 1" and 45" seems to be a good balance between a bump pole and an all mountain for me.



Wow . . . That seems waaaaaaayyy too short for you . . .

I'm about 6'1" and I use a 50" pole.

Even in your avatar picture it looks short . . . Look how far past 90 degrees your elbow is . . . I recognize that you're in powder, but it still looks like it might affect your skiing . . .


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Wow . . . That seems waaaaaaayyy too short for you . . .
> 
> I'm about 6'1" and I use a 50" pole.
> 
> Even in your avatar picture it looks short . . . Look how far past 90 degrees your elbow is . . . I recognize that you're in powder, but it still looks like it might affect your skiing . . .



Again, the clown poles are bump specific. I'm just too lazy to worry about different length poles for different conditions. In my avatar I'm using 46" poles.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Someday I'm going to get some good adjustable poles, then I can have the best of both worlds. 8)  My uber short poles suck everywhere but the bumps.



If your kids are at the age for proper brainwashing.... I'm mean skiing. Get adjustable poles, I got some for my daughter and have been making adjustment every season.

The only problem is using them to release the bindings, the ones I got will loosen up and become shorter when I put a lot of downward pressure to make the release.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> If your kids are at the age for proper brainwashing.... I'm mean skiing. Get adjustable poles, I got some for my daughter and have been making adjustment every season.
> 
> The only problem is using them to release the bindings, the ones I got will loosen up and become shorter when I put a lot of downward pressure to make the release.


Our 17 month old wears ski boots around the house. I'd say they're already brainwashed. 

Good tip!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The only problem is using them to release the bindings, the ones I got will loosen up and become shorter when I put a lot of downward pressure to make the release.



That's exactly why I said I wanted some good adjustable poles.  I have some decent adjustable hiking poles that I used when hiking and skiing Hunter a couple weeks ago.  They kept adjusting themselves, even without using them to take off my bindings (I usually step on the binding with the other ski to release it).

BTW - I think my kids are still a bit young for poles, at least if I wanted to keep them from maiming each other they are.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - I think my kids are still a bit young for poles, at least if I wanted to keep them from maiming each other they are.



time will come when they will ask for poles b/c they see the older kids using them or they find out how easy it is to use them in the flat spots. 

Couple of the shops sell adjustble poles for kids, I found some at a tent sale and haven't bought new poles for my daughter ever since.  Might change this year since she had a big growth spurt :-?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> time will come when they will ask for poles b/c they see the older kids using them or they find out how easy it is to use them in the flat spots.
> 
> Couple of the shops sell adjustble poles for kids, I found some at a tent sale and haven't bought new poles for my daughter ever since.  Might change this year since she had a big growth spurt :-?



Thanks for the tip, I had never considered adjustable kids poles before.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> 6' 1" and 45" seems to be a good balance between a bump pole and an all mountain for me.


Holy Crap!
My husband is 6' and would never think of anything less than 50 inches.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Holy Crap!
> My husband is 6' and would never think of anything less than 50 inches.



50 inchers in the bumps pop your hands up by your ears. So yeah, clown poles kinda suck on groomers, but who the hell bothers with groomers anyway...?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> 50 inchers in the bumps pop your hands up by your ears. So yeah, clown poles kinda suck on groomers*, but who the hell bothers with groomers anyway*...?



A 52 year old man who's wrecked his knees racing dirtbikes.:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Let me know how this all fits. My son wants a back pack boot bag for Christmas. If the XT1 fits the helmet i'll get him that model.



The XT1 was waiting on my door step when I got home today. I am able to fit quite a bit in it. Boots, helmet, 2 pairs of gloves, goggles and insulated ski pants with a little bit of room to spare. The extra 500 cu in in the TRV would be nice to have but can't see spending an extra $40 for it.

Looks like this is a keeper


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The XT1 was waiting on my door step when I got home today. I am able to fit quite a bit in it. Boots, helmet, 2 pairs of gloves, goggles and insulated ski pants with a little bit of room to spare. The extra 500 cu in in the TRV would be nice to have but can't see spending an extra $40 for it.
> 
> Looks like this is a keeper



Thanks for the update.  That sounds plenty big to me, any bigger and I'd bring too much stuff... Which I've been known to do. :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The XT1 was waiting on my door step when I got home today. I am able to fit quite a bit in it. Boots, helmet, 2 pairs of gloves, goggles and insulated ski pants with a little bit of room to spare. The extra 500 cu in in the TRV would be nice to have but can't see spending an extra $40 for it.
> 
> Looks like this is a keeper



cool. i'll keep an eye an XT1 on sale before christmas!


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

If you guys don't mind camo, there's one on eBay right now for CHEAP!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Transpack-0358-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2008)

severine said:


> If you guys don't mind camo, there's one on eBay right now for CHEAP!



Thanks Carrie, that is a great price but as a gift for my son i think the camo is not a good option, he's not one for flashy styles.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2008)

Altrec has the XT1 for $49.95 and with 15% off coupon code _15offnow_ brought it down to $42.46 which is the cheapest I could find it. But the problem is that to get free shipping you need to spend $45, so I ordered a box of 12 Cliff bars for $9.58 after coupon


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Altrec has the XT1 for $49.95 and with 15% off coupon code _15offnow_ brought it down to $42.46 which is the cheapest I could find it. But the problem is that to get free shipping you need to spend $45, so I ordered a box of 12 Cliff bars for $9.58 after coupon



good to know, thanks!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 14, 2008)

I got a few things for this year...

Softgoods:
Arc'Teryx Venta AR Jacket
Black Diamond Softshell from Costco
Cloudveil pants
New Giro Fuse
Smith I/0 Goggles

Gear:
Jesters for The Ski
new 888's under warranty
Griffons for above
Blizzard Magnum 8.7's w 5.14TT bindings
Goode 10.4 "push stick's"


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Altrec has the XT1 for $49.95 and with 15% off coupon code _15offnow_ brought it down to $42.46 which is the cheapest I could find it. But the problem is that to get free shipping you need to spend $45, so I ordered a box of 12 Cliff bars for $9.58 after coupon





gmcunni said:


> good to know, thanks!



Altrec.com has a nice way of categorizing products based on brand:

http://www.altrec.com/transpack/

Jeff - where did you find the 15% off _15offnow_ coupon code?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Altrec.com has a nice way of categorizing products based on brand:
> 
> http://www.altrec.com/transpack/
> 
> Jeff - where did you find the 15% off _15offnow_ coupon code?



They sent me a postcard in the mail with it and there was also the same postcard in the box with the Transpack. I think it expires 11/30, will double check when I get home.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Altrec.com has a nice way of categorizing products based on brand:
> 
> http://www.altrec.com/transpack/
> 
> Jeff - where did you find the 15% off _15offnow_ coupon code?



This is one is good for 25% off at www.altrec.com

*BUYBIG*

It's only good until midnight tonight Pacific time.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is one is good for 25% off at www.altrec.com
> 
> *BUYBIG*
> 
> It's only good until midnight tonight Pacific time.



beat me by a hair, was just about to post the same thing :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is one is good for 25% off at www.altrec.com
> 
> *BUYBIG*
> 
> It's only good until midnight tonight Pacific time.



Maybe that Transpack TRV Pro is in my future.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe that Transpack TRV Pro is in my future.



Gear whore!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gear whore!



Get yours on order yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is one is good for 25% off at www.altrec.com
> 
> *BUYBIG*
> 
> It's only good until midnight tonight Pacific time.



Greg, were there any stipulations on this, I got 2 things in my cart, but it is only taking 25% off one item.

Edit, nevermind, it cannot be applied to sale items.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Get yours on order yet?



I think I'm getting an XT1 for Christmas...


----------



## prisnah (Nov 17, 2008)

Just ordered some booster straps this morning. Planning on throwing em on my old boots and seeing how I like them before I go boot shopping in a few weeks.


----------



## ZOG (Nov 18, 2008)

Ordered Salomon Falcon CS Pro boots today.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 19, 2008)

Those are nice! Let us know how you like them.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is one is good for 25% off at www.altrec.com
> 
> *BUYBIG*
> 
> It's only good until midnight tonight Pacific time.



Got a new one today, BIGTIME30 will get you 30% off  thru 11/26


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Got a new one today, BIGTIME30 will get you 30% off  thru 11/26



I got that too this morning, looks like it is only good on certain items with "leaf thingy" next to them. Anyways should still be able to find some deals.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 20, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Just ordered some booster straps this morning. Planning on throwing em on my old boots and seeing how I like them before I go boot shopping in a few weeks.



I am trying a pair on my Kryptons this year, I am interested on how they will perform.


----------



## ZOG (Nov 20, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Those are nice! Let us know how you like them.



I have a pair of Falcons from 2 years ago when they first came out.  Incredible boot.  Very precise, and smooth.  I had to have the shells widened a bit to fit my wide foot, but it wouldn't seem to stay wide enough for me.  I have those for sale on Ebay now.  The new ones seemed wider to me right out of the box.
With the CS shell expanded a bit I'm sure I will like these more.


----------



## prisnah (Nov 20, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I am trying a pair on my Kryptons this year, I am interested on how they will perform.



How are you installing them? I know some people who run them under the shell, on the tongue and some who run em in place of a regular strap and a couple who have some kinda double strap going, with the original strap running on the inside and the booster on the outside or vice-versa.

Unsure what I'm gonna do at this point, I'd like to figure it out soon. Any recommendations?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 22, 2008)

Even tho it was the last thing ( got 5 jackets already and several soft shells ) i really needed you guys stimulated my curiousity  with all the good jacket deals at TJ Maxx 

So today i found a saweet  ATOMIC ski jacket  BLACK with white and red trim regular $500 for $199 got all kinds of great features BUT my fav are the sewn in thumb cover thingys in the sleeves and teh in teh sleeve season ticket insert pocket -- no more flappin   at least on this jacket 

The Queen and I also picked up some FREE season passes at a regional speed bump  that have reciprocal agreements on 3 days each week at 3 other areas -- FREE  gratis --nada  -- BEST deal ive gotten as a newly minted Sr


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2008)

Officially done with my gear purchases.  Picked up a pair of Level ski gloves today.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

New poles showed up today, didn't realize Fed-Ex delivered on Saturday.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

prisnah said:


> How are you installing them? I know some people who run them under the shell, on the tongue and some who run em in place of a regular strap and a couple who have some kinda double strap going, with the original strap running on the inside and the booster on the outside or vice-versa.
> 
> Unsure what I'm gonna do at this point, I'd like to figure it out soon. Any recommendations?


I am going to try them outside the shell.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

Trip 8's are mounted with Jesters, now just waiting for my BlizzErd 8.7's to arrive. I will be done with purchases for a month or so at that point.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 23, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Just ordered some booster straps this morning. Planning on throwing em on my old boots and seeing how I like them before I go boot shopping in a few weeks.



The Nordicas I bought came with Booster Straps. I finally got to try them Friday and they worked really well. Have you had a chance to try them yet?


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> The Nordicas I bought came with Booster Straps. I finally got to try them Friday and they worked really well. Have you had a chance to try them yet?


My new Nordica Olympia Beasts have Booster straps, but they're not quite the same as the Booster straps I have sitting around that were waiting to be installed on my old pair of boots. Interesting...


----------



## tcharron (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got my son his new (to him, but well cared for) skis.


----------



## prisnah (Nov 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> The Nordicas I bought came with Booster Straps. I finally got to try them Friday and they worked really well. Have you had a chance to try them yet?



Skied without 'em on Saturday and then till lunch Sunday. Had SR Sports put em on while I ate and had a beer. 

WOW, they freaking rock. Completely changed the feel, I felt so much more connected to my skis, so much easier to rail 'em on edge, completely eliminated all shinbang. I am a convert for sure. Still gotta buy new boots next week, but for now they breathed new life and flex into my beat up old ones.


----------



## prisnah (Nov 24, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I am going to try them outside the shell.



Ended up doing the same. My shell top ended up being too high to put them right on the toungue.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2008)

if you are planning to shop at ski market this weekend:

THREE DAYS ONLY!
NOVEMBER 28 – 30
Spend $200 or more ~ SAVE $20
Spend $400 or more ~ SAVE $40
Spend $900 or more ~ SAVE $100
Spend $1,500 or more ~ SAVE $200
Limit one savings offer per customer. Savings based on purchase total net of any applicable sales tax. Offer valid on in‐stock merchandise only and cannot be applied to previous purchases, layaways, gift cards, lease/rental packages and deposits, event
tickets or combined with any other offer. Offer valid November 28 – 30, 2008, in all Ski Market, St. Moritz, National Ski & Bike, and Underground locations. Merchandise may vary by location.

$20 Savings: Code 99080708
$40 Savings: Code 99080709
$100 Savings: Code 99080710
$200 Savings: Code 99080711


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought a $499 Arc'Teryx Stingray soft shell on eBay for $205.64 including shipping.  I already own one but I lost enough weight over the last year and a half that I needed to drop down a size.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I just bought a $499 Arc'Teryx Stingray soft shell on eBay for $205.64 including shipping.  I already own one but I lost enough weight over the last year and a half that I needed to drop down a size.



Good for you Geoff.  Have you hit your target weight or do you hope to have to buy an even smaller size in the future?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Good for you Geoff.  Have you hit your target weight or do you hope to have to buy an even smaller size in the future?



I'm 6'2".  I can't go any smaller or it won't fit in the sleeves and shoulders.  It's coming by US Mail.  It's made it from Lexington, KY to Nashua, NH so far.  I should have a love note in my mailbox today to hit the post office to pick it up.

It's Thanksgiving.  Do no speak of "target weight".


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

Grabbed a pair of these http://forums.alpinezone.com/42900-hestra-c-zone-kicker-glove.html


----------



## prisnah (Nov 29, 2008)

Picked up a pair of Tecnica Diablo Race Pro 110 boots on Friday. Took about 6 runs on em after lunch and I like them so far.

Just grabbed a pair of Hestra Henrik Winstedt gloves off tramdock this afternoon too.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 29, 2008)

Aside from tuning equipment, got new Black Diamond Expedition Flicklock poles through the AZ discount at SkiMarket a few weeks back. That's probably all I'm buying this year unless the price on BD Factors drop through the floor.


----------



## hardline (Dec 2, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Aside from tuning equipment, got new Black Diamond Expedition Flicklock poles through the AZ discount at SkiMarket a few weeks back. That's probably all I'm buying this year unless the price on BD Factors drop through the floor.



i broke one of the locks on my poles. now i need to get new poles.


----------

